#  , :    2  (1 )  2012.

## .

*,* *             2  (1 ) 2012 .*.        . 

*    !*

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2012    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%       .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

4.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     20 .     25  

5.  .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    30 

6.     .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    30 

7.      ,                .         .

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       ! 
     6%      .


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 5.     :*
1.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  -7-3/13@   23.01.12)     20 .     25 . 

     ,      ,               .     !

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.   ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   216  12.03.12) -   16 , .. 15  .     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .       .

3.       - 15 .    .       !

----------


## -

*.*, *    !*                      ,   ! :yes: 

   ,  _        4  -1 -  .   ?_ :Big Grin: 
,    ,                   ? (...   ,    ,           2012  - - )

----------


## -7

> ,        4  -1 -  .   ?


.  .




> ,    ,


  ?  :Big Grin: 





> ? (...   ,    ,           2012  - - )


  .   . .

----------


## -

> ?


 !    ! 
  .   ,                     (  1   2 _(   2   )_                       ,       ,    ,      31.01.2006  55 ( .     22.06.2011  606) 
,    ,     .          . ,     .          2011 (     2012),          .

----------


## -

,           - 02.07.2012 -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

,           ,   (    ,     )
)  15% (  ) -       
)    ( )           -  +       ,      ( ,     ) ...

----------


## .

*-*,      .

----------

> - 02.07.2012 -  ?

----------


## -

> 


!




> *-*,      .


  ,          ,    ,     ? :Embarrassment: 

      -))      ! :yes:

----------


## .



----------

! ,   (-),    28 . , ,    .      -    ,       .    ?  ,    ?

----------


## .

-   ?
       .

----------

:
 . 28    08.02.1998 N 14- "    " ( -  N 14-)   ,                 .      ,    ,     .
 29  N 14-   ,            ,                            .
    . 3 . 4    21.11.1996 N 129- "  " ,     ,         .
      10.01.2006 N 03-11-05/2   21.06.2005 N 03-11-05/1 ,               .
            -     .
     ,                               ,         13.06.2006 N 319-.
 ,     ,   ,           ,         .

..
 " -"



, ,    ?

----------


## .

**,   ,    .       .        ?  :Smilie:

----------

: "!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 ."

 ,    ? -  ,       ,     ?
          ,   ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> ,    ?


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D




> ?

----------


## alex-msk

,  ,    -!
   :
1.            ?        ?
2.      -  -    ,    . -    :Frown: 
!

----------

*alex-msk*,   -   .
   ,   - .   .
  -   20  .    (. 3, . 80  )

----------


## alex-msk

> *alex-msk*,   -   .
>    ,   - .   .
>   -   20  .    (. 3, . 80  )


!
       -       :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   ,    :
,  1 .1, .4,3 (   ),  2  .   -  .  ?

----------


## .

*alex-msk*,     .     .  -

----------

*alex-msk*, ,        ))
   -  ,     
   : Ctrl+F

----------


## alex-msk

!   ,  -     ,   -  .
   ,       (   ):



> ,  1,  3,  6,  7         .
>        2,        3.1,  4,  4.1,  4.2,  4.3,  5,  8,  9          .

----------


## alex-msk

:
 3 ,    ,   ,    .        ,    " "   ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## alex-msk

.   :Smilie:

----------


## NSol

!
 4,    :    .   1436.,   . - - 6320.         ,     8-  ,       -  1436 ,      2 .  - 4920.    1400,   - 2836.  ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## innulya1312

.  ,      .       ??

----------


## Sergeant68

.       6%.     .    ,   .       ?       ?

----------

> .       ?


.    .    




> . 
>   ,   . 
>     ?


   ,    ?!

----------


## Andyko

*innulya1312*,  .

*Sergeant68*,  .

----------


## @

> ,     ,     ,


 (+,  )      ?

----------


## .

*@*,       .        .

----------


## @

> @,       .        .


 ,   ,   :Redface:

----------

: 
       .   ,       .
  ,     50%    .      .
 :Frown:

----------

,    ?

----------


## .

> :


 . , ,   ,     .    ,  ,    50%  ,    100%

----------


## lukyanovamariya

!    ( )      2010 ,     ,   2012           (..    ).  2             .               ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## alex-msk

,        -   /    - ,     ?  , ,   ,          .    .8 -     ""   -   ,            :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ?


,     .
    .




> 


 ?
. 17 27-?!

----------


## MissCherie

> ?


   , ..       .     .
       ,     .     .

----------


## Ksunya.1975

, !!!!
     -  +       (2    ).  3 
,   :
1.  - 7500*(3+3+3)*1,4942*0,6
2.   - 9000*(2+2+2)*1,4942*1,0
 2 -    ...
   !

----------

> , ..       . 
>     .


?!    ""

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53631559

----------


## .

> ,        -   /    - ,     ?


    ?     -1,   ,

----------


## .

*Ksunya.1975*,      ?      5 .?

----------


## Ksunya.1975

*.*, ,  2

----------


## Ksunya.1975

"" ,           ......

----------


## Andyko

,        ...

----------


## -7

*Andyko*,   ..

----------


## Ksunya.1975

....  ,  3      ,  01  08....     .... ,           ?

----------


## Andyko

...  ...

----------


## Ksunya.1975

... -      . ,    , ,  -   . 
  ,        (   -   )-  ,  "       ,   ,   20   ",  -?
    "   ,         ,       ,            ,                  5  "- ,    ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## .

*Ksunya.1975*,         .      .       - ,  ,  5 ..

----------


## Ksunya.1975

*.*,  .   " ".

----------


## MissCherie

> ?!    ""


         ,        ..
*. 80 *  _        ()   ,                ,   ,       ,  ,     ._
            ,      !

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ?
..   ?

----------


## MissCherie

,      , ..    
* 03-02-07/1-73 24.02.2010*    .
       ..     , 3-,     ,

----------


## .

*MissCherie*,      ,    .   .       ?      
   ,     ,      ?  :Smilie:  
      ,    , ?

----------


## Andyko

..       ,      ,     ?

----------


## MissCherie

> 


         ,     :Redface:       ,    (  ),     ..      ..     .




> ,     ,      ?


1.       ;
2.  . 80.2         (   )    . ,   -   . ,  80.2  
 ,      




> ,    , ?


  -    :Redface:  --

----------


## .

> 1.     
>   ;


  :Smilie: 



> . 80.2


    ,    ?       



> -


   ,      ,   ,     ,     -   :Smilie:    .       ,

----------


## alex-msk

> ?     -1,   ,


,    -       :Smilie: )) ,    ,   , -       ,     :Smilie:

----------

> . 80.2





> . 80  
> 2.         () 
>   ,    **  
> **    , ** ,


,      :  ,   
   , **  "-",    , 
     : 143, 174, 246, 289, 373, 386  

...

  . 2, . 80  :

- -         :



> . 346.11  
> 2.      **  
> -    
> -


-  -        **  "-":



> . 346.26  
> 4.       **  
> -     (** ,   "-"), 
> -     (** , .  "-")

----------

> ,


   ?
  .       (.  )
  =

----------


## MissCherie

> ,    ?


  ,       ,       . .        .         ,     :Smilie:  




> ,      ,   ,     ,     -


 . 80 . 2      )

*.*, **  **   ,      .  -  ,       .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

,      6%  ,         .
        ?

         ( ).    ,    2009      ?

----------

> ,      6%  ,         .


,  .
            .




> ( ).


 




> 


          .

----------

.

  30  2012 .     .     .
  ,       20 .       .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .
> 
>   30  2012 .     .     .
>   ,       20 .       .


       .

----------


## .

> .


   ?    4-,          .

----------

.      .         4     ?          ,   30 ,        6 .

----------


## .

> 4     ?


, . -   , .      ,    **   2012 




> ,

----------

4    ,         4   ?

----------


## .

**,  ,      -   .  , ,    ?   ?      ?

----------

,       ,  4           ?

----------


## .

.          .

----------

. .            ,              50%     ?

----------


## .

> 50%     ?


,

----------

.

----------

!
     , ,   .

       -1,      1  2012 ,         .

    15%.
   " 2.     ",     .      250, 251, 252, 276.
  SPU-orb,   .xml. 
   -      Check_XML,      .      ,   -     250, 251  276    -    .
     .          (201, 202) - ,      ,  -  .

,       ?

----------


## makdak

.  .      .       .            ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


 ....

----------

*makdak*, . 

. 346.23

----------


## Glawbuch

> ....


    ,    1   .

----------

!           .
    ...    ,    ...      ,     .       2 .
  1:    ,         ?       1          ?           ? ?
 2:    ,      ,        ? (  ).
 3:  (    )      -    ?

     ...

----------


## Storn

> 3:  (    )      -    ?


 




> 2:    ,      ,        ? (  ).


   ,    -

----------

,     ?
     ?   12 ...
      "    2   "    ?

----------

.  ,    : "    -"...  !

----------

,    .     22 ,     25, ..    20 ,      .

----------


## Storn



----------

.      2    ,   ,   . :     2 (2)      ,      ,   ?     2  .

----------


## Storn

(     )
 -   ....

----------


## makdak

, ,           2 . .     .
 :
 ,   ,       2  2012 (-).   .
 : 
 : 
 : 0 (      ,   )
:

----------


## .

> ,   ,       2  2012 (-).   .


   -    6%.     (  -    ,    )




> ,


  :Smilie:  0 .        .    ,  0

----------


## makdak

*.* !

----------


## makdak

.
1.  .   .      : http://www.nalog.ru/otchet/kbk/yur/snr/usn/,     
18210501011011000110
2.        :
 1- . - .01.2012
 2- . - .01.2012
 3- . - .03.2012
 4- . - .00.2012 

   2-    .02.2012

----------


## .

> 2-    .02.2012


  , 2   1

----------


## makdak

.   2 :
1.          ?
2.      2011 .  ?      ?

----------

.   ,  .   - .      .     .   ?        ,    ,       ? .

----------

, ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

.             ,

----------


## JaSveta

.    / 10700     546 ,    545,70. ,        .     546?   .
 545,7,   546?

----------


## .

> 545,7,   546?

----------

!     ,   (  , . )      .   ,     ,    ? !

----------


## .

?

----------


## tataa

!  ,      ,    .     .       .      2             ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Spb2012

, , . 
       ,    4 .2011  1 .2012    500.  ,   ?    ?    500.      ?
 !

----------


## .

*Spb2012*,     ?

----------


## SPb2012

? -4 ,   -1   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Spb2012

:Smilie: 
           . -4,   -1   ?

----------


## Spb2012

> .


 ,   :Smilie: .     , ,    .

----------


## .

*Spb2012*,         .
,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Hella

* !*   :

        06.06.12,    01.06.12 -    .
    346_29 .10 :     ,        ,      *  ,     * .
  ,      2 .2012       ?    .

----------


## Storn



----------


## Hella

> 


 ,      ,   ? -   .. :Frown:

----------


## .

*Hella*,  , .       -           .        .

----------


## Hella

.

----------


## Storn

,         ,            ,      ... :Big Grin:

----------


## ret179

. (,  )   ,    ?

----------


## .

,    ,

----------


## Flylo

-  :Smilie: 
   ("")   


      6%     ?
     ? -,

----------


## .

> 6%     ?


       ,  ,    .      1      ,       
,

----------


## Flylo

?
http://www.klerk.ru/calc/usncalculator/               ?

----------


## Blueberry

,     .     ,             .

----------


## .

*Blueberry*,         :Wink: 
         .     

*Flylo*,           .

----------


## Flylo

100% (     )?

----------


## .



----------


## Flylo

,                       ?

----------


## .



----------


## taksibiysk

1    "  ()"   ??

----------


## Storn

...   ....
 22

----------


## MikleV

> 100% (     )?


,   :     ,        , .. 1/4   .  -       ,          ,     .

          ,      100%

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

, ,  ( )  ,   2012,   50.20.3      . . .    (     ), -    ,       ,     -    .  ?
   ,         ,      (.346.27)   -   2

----------


## .

*terpsihoro4ka*,   ,   .  ,        ? 
      ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

,    1) -        , 2) -  .    , 3)          4)    5)      .           "      "  -        ""  ..
        "      "?        ?      (    ?
      1152016     ?

----------


## Notme

!!!!!!!    ,     (    2012     +    + .  )      =(((((((((     1       31 .... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:          (    20 ),     1 ????   ??

----------


## .

> "      "


           .      -       ..




> "      "?


 .   ,   .      .     ,    




> ,     (    2012     +    + .  )      =(((((((((


 ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Notme

,       20 .      1    ,       ???? :Frown:  , .      2012.

----------


## Storn

> 1


 :yes:

----------


## .

*Notme*,     ,      .         ,          .
       ,    ,      /  ,

----------


## Notme

:Wow: =)   =) !

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> .      -       ..
> 
>  .   ,   .      .     ,


,      -   
       (  )  2            ?

----------


## .

,     
      .  5

----------


## Flylo

.
      ,     .
   ,      ,      .       ( 25 ,  >= )

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

.,

----------


## Flylo

*MikleV*,    .
      ,     .
   ,      ,      .       ( 25 ,  >= )

----------


## .

> *MikleV*,    .
>       ,     .
>    ,      ,      .       ( 25 ,  >= )


,    ,   *MikleV*   ,

----------

!     ,      !!! :Girl In Love:

----------


## MikleV

> *MikleV*,    .
>       ,     .
>    ,      ,      .       ( 25 ,  >= )


   .        .

  : " 25 ,  >= ".        :    >=   <=       

          ,      ( 6- )

----------

-1
      13-?

----------


## .

**,

----------

, .., .....

----------

. 2 .
1-         .  .      .?
2-    15% ,      4  12.03.2012,                      ..   ?

----------


## .

1.
2.  .

----------


## kuzmina.g

!     ,   !
     -6% .  06.06.2012.  ..   .
       2.2012.       2 26.3346.29 .10 
"10.     ,        ,        ,      ."       3.2012.?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## kuzmina.g

,      ,    .

----------


## Storn

-  ,          ....

----------


## kuzmina.g

, ,    :Frown:   !

----------


## NSol

!
 + ,       ,     ?

----------


## -7

> + ,       ,     ?


     .

----------


## ChelnyV

!
, ,   :    .  1             .   ,     ,     -    .    ",    ..."   . (    )

----------


## Storn

,    -4.....
   ....

----------


## ChelnyV

?     -?    ""   ?

----------


## ChelnyV

,      . -      ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## Storn

> ""   ?

----------


## estampie

!
,  6%.
  -      .     []       "II "  "1 ".   ?       -  (     )?

----------


## Storn



----------


## estampie

*Storn*,  ,  )
   -     " " -     ?

----------


## .



----------


## estampie

*.*, !)

----------


## lenatch

> !
> ,  6%.
>   -      .     []       "II "  "1 ".   ?       -  (     )?


    :-)))
          "       .       087-000-000000 ",    ,     :-)

----------


## Vayolet

6       25 . 25- ?    ?        ,     25- .

----------


## .

> 25- ?

----------

,  .    (6%) 1  2    .          .    ?      ,    25         (    )?

----------


## Vayolet

*.*,

----------


## .

> ?


     ,       :Smilie:   ? 
            6%?          ?  :Frown:

----------

, .    ,     



> 25 , ,    .      25 .


      ?     /?         :Embarrassment:     ,    25   ?            ?                , ?

----------


## .

> /?


 
  ,    . 
               .

----------


## NSol

!
    ?   ?

----------


## anael1976

:
1)      2012 .,      .    , ?
2)     2- . 2012 .   .         ? ,  -      ?   20-  ?     ,  :   ,                   ..?    ""     ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. ; ;

----------


## 7



----------

.
, ,      2   2-   3-   ?
,    "   "   - 0,99,   ,    1.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

.346.29 



> 11.    2  ** .       .

----------


## 7589

2  2012. ( - )
     2011 ?

18210501021011000110

----------


## .



----------


## -

1   ,  ,    
 ?     1%  ?

----------


## .

*-*,       ,     ?        -

----------


## -

:Redface:

----------


## .

!  ,     ...   ,     ()   25 ?        1000,   ?

.

----------


## Storn

...  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

* .*,   -   ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

,    : "  !           25 ."

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,     ,    :      ,         ,   ...           25 ... 

     )   ,    ,   ..   ,      30 ,   -      25?

----------


## Andyko

"   "   ,

----------


## Xanderella

> .       6%.     .    ,   .       ?       ?


.   ,      ,       :

,    -    6% ( )    2012,    2012 (   ,       ).
 2-        , ?
  3- ? 
  "",    6%   ,      - ..   2012 - . 2013?

, .

!

----------


## Xanderella

2.    

1.       1  2009         .  1 , 1 , 9    ,         .

 1   .
   ???

----------


## Andyko

!

----------


## Xanderella

(  )?

----------


## .

*Xanderella*,     -           .        ,   .   ,

----------

,

          ,     ,     .    ?
    ,       ?

----------


## .

**,     ,

----------


## Ekapol

, !      .      ,        2012.  20.07.12         .    - - .          ,      ?   ,           ?

----------


## Storn

> ,           ?

----------


## marysya84

!  ! :Embarrassment:  :Redface: 

, 1  ( )  6%,   ,      (  ,     .        .

      -???

----------


## .

*marysya84*,   .         :Frown: 
            (  )

----------


## marysya84

(( ,            ,    ?      ?         ?

----------


## .

z-,

----------

,    

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   232  15.03.12)    15 .      .

3.        - 15 .    .       !     

       ,    .?
   -1 ,           ?
  ,     (     )

----------


## .

1     .   -   ,       




> ,     (     )


      .       .          .    -1   ,      
,     ,   .

----------

> 1     .   -   ,       
> 
> 
>       .       .          .    -1   ,      
> ,     ,   .


  .      ,      .
   ,    -1

----------


## .



----------


## Xanderella

> 1     .   -   ,       
> 
> 
>       .       .          .    -1   ,      
> ,     ,   .


.       (   05.2012    ):         .         ?
, .

----------

,

----------

> .  ,      .       ??


    , , ,  .  - .

----------

> , !      .      ,        2012.  20.07.12         .    - - .          ,      ?   ,           ?


      ,      ,  .       ,     " "    ,    ,   ,            .
         ,              , , ,           ,      .       . 
 -       ,      .

----------


## -

> * -       ,      .*


*
*

,      .   ,     (   ,    )        .       ?

----------


## .

*-*,            .

----------


## -

> *-*,            .



 ,        . ,         ,     .         .         ?

----------


## .

*-*,     .

----------


## -

*.*  !   .  ,          ,    ,       .  , ?.  ,  .  , .    .

----------

-1:
   ,    .    ?
 1    13,  ,     ,       ((

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1    13,  ,     ,       ((


    ,    .

----------

!   .      2  (    23.01.2012)            "     ,  ", -       ,   .    ,     ,   ,         , , . ,       ,   ?     ,    0,      1,   ,    ?   -  ?   .

----------


## .

**,  .  ,     ,    ?  :Frown: 
    ,    - ,      ,

----------

,    . ,   ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

,         ,      (   )       .            .

----------


## AK-79

.   .        .    , ,   ,    .             ?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## AK-79

,   ? ..  3- ?
    ?

----------

*AK-79*,     .

----------


## Glawbuch

()     20-  ,   ,      ().

----------


## AK-79

.   .    -   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   .    -   ?


.

----------


## AK-79



----------


## Xanderella

> 2.    
> 
> 1.       1  2009         .  1 , 1 , 9    ,         .
> 
>  1   .
>    ???






> !


      3-  (  6%    2012). ! 

  ?       ..    .

 !

----------


## .

-         ,    ,       . ,   .

----------


## Xanderella

!   .

    : * ,     2012       ,    50%   .*

     ?

----------


## .

,    .     . ..  -.   ,

----------


## Xanderella

> ,    .     . ..  -.   ,


,        -          10400  (  19   ). 
,    ,     6%  3-  (  10400)     (10400)  ?

     \ ,     10400    2012 ???

----------


## .

-        -.     . 10400 -    19   31 .      9      -.

----------


## Xanderella

> -        -.     . 10400 -    19   31 .      9      -.


..  10400      () - ?

----------


## Xanderella

> ..  10400      () - ?


   50%  ...

----------


## .

*Xanderella*,    ?     -,    .   50%?

----------


## Xanderella

> *Xanderella*,    ?     -,    .   50%?


   )) !    !

50% -        6%  3-      50%    ....     "  50%,  ???"

----------


## .

*Xanderella*,      ?         ?




> "  50%,  ???"


      .      50%.  , ?         50%,    .        ,        
  50%

----------


## Andyko

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=469345

----------


## katayofis

,  .       .  2012        .  .     ?       2013,       ,     .

----------

*katayofis*,  ""  /.   2012   2013.

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 123

. -.   15%     1 %  ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

,  15%

----------


## 123

+  -  .    1%  15%       ?

----------


## 123

15%.   6% ?

----------


## 123

15%      50 %  .    6%

----------


## Andyko

> 1%  15%       ?







> 15%


 



> 15%      50 %  .    6%



      ?

----------


## 123

?
   ?.

----------


## Andyko

> 15%      50 %  .    6%

----------


## 123

Andyko
 -     15%  .        .  . . 

25 	     (   ?)
25 	    (   ?)
25 	   9  (   ?)
31 	     (  ,   , .        20 .
20   	      
1   	  2012  ( 2011     )!!!         ( ,  -2)
30   	    
30   	         .  .
30   	       ( )

----------


## 123

.       .              .

----------


## Andyko

- ;
    ,      ;
      ,      


 " "     ,

----------


## 123

:yes:

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> 30   	    
> 30   	         .  .


1)       
2)   ,         ** =(-)*15%  **    1%   (             15%)

----------


## 123

-         . 1    .            ?.

----------


## .

*123*,    ?   ,     .

----------


## 123

?
 7.     :

1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.      ,      ,               .     !

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## 123

.          ?
 7.     :

----------


## .

*123*,

----------


## 123

.         .

----------


## 123

2013        .              ?

----------


## .

*123*,    ,          
 60

----------


## 123

)))

----------


## 123

-   . .     .    .       .                         .  ?

----------


## .

*123*,        .      
, ,          :Frown:

----------


## 123



----------


## 123

.       .       . -.  -      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## 123

-   . :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 123

:Smilie:

----------

